# Confuzzled 2017 - Furry Veterans and Newcomers Welcome!



## T-LARC (Jan 5, 2017)

So I know it's five months until Confuzzled 2017 (May 26-30) starts officially, but tickets are selling like hot cakes, so there's no better time to get the word out about it. Just in case you haven't heard of it, it's in the UK, and it'll be held at the Birmingham Hilton Metropole.

So, who's interested in going, who's got tickets, and what does everyone plan on doing there? For Confuzzled veterans, what have the previous cons been like, and what can you expect, and for newcomers, what's the biggest reason you'd want to go?

It's going to be my first one - I'll be fursuiting with a partial, and just going there to hang out and bother people in equal measure! The world's not ready for T-LARC, but T-LARC's sure as hell ready for the world! ^_^

What about you?


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 5, 2017)

The hype is real! I'm not totally sure why I am excited just like i dont know why I love this fandom so much! But I think it is about socialising with people that have the same interest as you do. No I realised, I am excited because I can be my character because I will have my fursuit by then. It will be fun to see other fursuiters and interact with them as crazy animals!


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 5, 2017)

Also are tickets are selling like hot cakes? As I was going to order in feb!


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 5, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> Also are tickets are selling like hot cakes? As I was going to order in feb!


2017.confuzzled.org.uk: Room Availability Update

The single room and exectuive twin rooms are sold out, and the regular rooms are approaching 50%. That doesn't mean you can't register for a single room or exective twin room later, but you'd be put on a waiting list. I got my regular twin ticket early purely because I was scared of being put on a waiting list and not actually getting a room booked. I'm sure lots of people pull out of the con, or can't make it for whatever reason, so most of the people on the list will end up being alright, so I wouldn't worry too much if I were you. I'm sure there are plenty of people who aren't buying their ticket just yet! Registrations before the 9th of Jan also get £10 off. I think that's the main reason I scrabbled for my one!


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 5, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> The hype is real! I'm not totally sure why I am excited just like i dont know why I love this fandom so much! But I think it is about socialising with people that have the same interest as you do. No I realised, I am excited because I can be my character because I will have my fursuit by then. It will be fun to see other fursuiters and interact with them as crazy animals!


I know, right? It's crazy, but I feel it too! I've never been to one before, and yet somehow I just know how awesome it will be - it's like it just feels right, you know?

The character stuff helps too, obviously. Not every day you get to be a half hellhound! ;P


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 5, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> 2017.confuzzled.org.uk: Room Availability Update
> 
> The single room and exectuive twin rooms are sold out, and the regular rooms are approaching 50%. That doesn't mean you can't register for a single room or exective twin room later, but you'd be put on a waiting list. I got my regular twin ticket early purely because I was scared of being put on a waiting list and not actually getting a room booked. I'm sure lots of people pull out of the con, or can't make it for whatever reason, so most of the people on the list will end up being alright, so I wouldn't worry too much if I were you. I'm sure there are plenty of people who aren't buying their ticket just yet! Registrations before the 9th of Jan also get £10 off. I think that's the main reason I scrabbled for my one!


They dangled the bait and the fox takes it!  thanks for informing me I better do it soon.  I just wanted to get my fursuit 1st but now it is coming I have to look in to it.


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 5, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> I know, right? It's crazy, but I feel it too! I've never been to one before, and yet somehow I just know how awesome it will be - it's like it just feels right, you know?
> 
> The character stuff helps too, obviously. Not every day you get to be a half hellhound! ;P


the convention looks like a lot of fun waiting to be had.


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 5, 2017)

its getting bigger every year. I looked at a lot of convention videos on the youtubes and they look good but you not see that many on Confuzzled? But I can see it getting big in Britain too.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 5, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> its getting bigger every year. I looked at a lot of convention videos on the youtubes and they look good but you not see that many on Confuzzled? But I can see it getting big in Britain too.


Me too.  According to the WikiFur entry, there were 1451 attendees at the last one, and it's been growing every single year. I mean, if everyone goes back again this year, there'll be at least 1453 people there, so that's a start! ;P


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 5, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> They dangled the bait and the fox takes it!  thanks for informing me I better do it soon.  I just wanted to get my fursuit 1st but now it is coming I have to look in to it.


I'm sorry - being the fox that helped dangle the bait, I do feel partially responsible! But at least now you know - and knowing is half the battle. The other half is actually doing stuff, and come to think of it, that's probably more difficult after all! ;P


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 5, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Me too.  According to the WikiFur entry, there were 1451 attendees at the last one, and it's been growing every single year. I mean, if everyone goes back again this year, there'll be at least 1453 people there, so that's a start! ;P


Yes thats what I have heard. it seems like it is growing but i found more videos of other furry conventions. It makes me wonder how big they are? Now you got me looking at more furry videos its almost addictive!


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 5, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> I'm sorry - being the fox that helped dangle the bait, I do feel partially responsible! But at least now you know - and knowing is half the battle. The other half is actually doing stuff, and come to think of it, that's probably more difficult after all! ;P


it sounds like you being paid to tell how amazing it is?


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 5, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> Yes thats what I have heard. it seems like it is growing but i found more videos of other furry conventions. It makes me wonder how big they are? Now you got me looking at more furry videos its almost addictive!


You wait 'til you stumble upon the panel shows like 'Whose Lion is it Anyway'. I saw one, thought it was kinda funny, and now I've lost hours going through them all! It's insane!


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 5, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> it sounds like you being paid to tell how amazing it is?


I get 2% commission for every furry I convince to attend, and if they're a fursuiter, they throw in two buttons and a bumper sticker for free! It's a living... ^_^


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 5, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> You wait 'til you stumble upon the panel shows like 'Whose Lion is it Anyway'. I saw one, thought it was kinda funny, and now I've lost hours going through them all! It's insane!


I love that TV show!


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 5, 2017)

furries seem to make everything more fun!


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 5, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> I love that TV show!


Now enjoy it again, but with 100% more anthropomorphic animals!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> So I know it's five months until Confuzzled 2017 (May 26-30) starts officially, but tickets are selling like hot cakes, so there's no better time to get the word out about it. Just in case you haven't heard of it, it's in the UK, and it'll be held at the Birmingham Hilton Metropole.
> 
> So, who's interested in going, who's got tickets, and what does everyone plan on doing there? For Confuzzled veterans, what have the previous cons been like, and what can you expect, and for newcomers, what's the biggest reason you'd want to go?
> 
> ...


Maybe one day, me and bhutrflai will dust off our passports(i dont even have one, good thing I dont look Spanish) and hop across the pond and go. I bet you Brits have a ball!


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Maybe one day, me and bhutrflai will dust off our passports(i dont even have one, good thing I dont look Spanish) and hop across the pond and go. I bet you Brits have a ball!


We do! It has been said,  Brits and Aussies can party with the best of them!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> We do! It has been said,  Brits and Aussies can party with the best of them!


I gather.


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 8, 2017)

Well your Fox plan worked! I have ordered my ticket but it's in a twin room so now I need to find a furry friend to go with and that is the hard part. Also I should mention after 4 weeks of waiting! I have be accepted on www.ukfur.org so you may get more replies on that form?


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 9, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> Well your Fox plan worked! I have ordered my ticket but it's in a twin room so now I need to find a furry friend to go with and that is the hard part. Also I should mention after 4 weeks of waiting! I have be accepted on www.ukfur.org so you may get more replies on that form?


Cheers for the link - I just signed up! I can't wait to be able to use it in a months time! 

And congrats! I can't wait to see you/Kirkzer there! I've got a standard twin room too, but I haven't been able to find anyone either. :/


----------

